# Kleiner Guide zum Urmana/-feuer/-luft/-erde/-wasser farmen



## Jaaber (4. Oktober 2007)

Tach liebe buffed-Community,

weil ich in letzter Zeit vermehrt Urzeugs farmen musste, und nicht recht wusste, wohin ich gehen sollte, habe ich mich ein wenig rumgehört und möchte nun ein paar der besten (?) Farmpunkte für Partikel aller Art aufstellen:

*Urmana*
Der, meiner Meinung nach, beste Farmspot für Urmana befindet sich im Nethersturm bei der Geisterstadt Kirin'Var bei ungefähr 55,88. Aber auch im Schergrat im Norden bei 54,15 und Umgebung droppen die Entfesselten Astralen gut Manapartikel. Weitere "akzeptale" Farmspots sind Karazhan (Schlachtzug) oder die Netherrochen auf dem Ogri'la Plateau.
Allerdings finde ich, dass man im Nethersturm mit Abstand am besten farmen kann, da hier wenig andere Mobs rumlaufen, die man adden könnte und außerdem die Gespenster wenig HP haben.
Kräutersammler bekommen auch Partikel aus der Netherblüte im Nethersturm und von den Pflanzen auf der Netherschwingenscherbe.

*Urfeuer*
Urfeuer ist wohl das am begehrteste Element der Urfamilie. Der beliebteste Farmspot ist das Elementarplateau von Nagrand (~62,13) und wenn man alleine ist, ist es wohl auch der beste, allerdings ist er sehr häufig überfarmt. Ein anderer empfehlenswerter Spot ist im Schattenmondtal westlich von der Hand von Gul'dan um 46,45 die Feuerelementare, die allerdings eine schlechtere Droprate haben als die Feuereles auf dem Elementarplateau. Des Weiteren sollen auch die Üblen Feuerseelen im Schergrat (30,80) ganz gut zu farmen sein, hab' es aber noch nicht selbst ausprobiert.
Bergbauer können dieses aus Teufelseisenvorkommen gewinnen oder noch besser aus den Erzen auf der Netherschwingenscherbe

*Urluft*
Urluft lässt sich, genauso wie Urfeuer, auf dem Elementarplateau (~62,13) farmen, aber auch beim Altar der Schatten im Schattenmondtal (um 61,68) laufen ein paar Lufteles rum, die gerne mal den ein oder anderen Luftpartikel droppen. Wie gesagt, ist das Eleplateau, sehr gut geeignet, wenn man alleine ist, ab aber ungefähr 3-4 Leuten, macht es mehr Sinn, die alternativen Farmspots abzugrasen.
Ingis finden ab und an Wolken in der Dampfkammer um diese mit einem ihrer Geräte abzusaugen.

*Urerde*
Ja, die Urerde... Erdpartikel droppen nur sehr selten, gezieltes Farmen gestaltet sich als sehr anstrengend. Hierfür empfehlen sich jedoch als Farmspots das Elementarplateau oder die westliche Hand von Gul'dan bei 46,45. Beim Elementarplateau werden nur sehr selten die Erdeles gefarmt, also lohnt es sich definitiv hier zu farmen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Eles im Schattenmondtal die Erdpartikel besser droppen.
Auch hier können Bergbauer Erdpartikel in Erzen finden.

*Urwasser*
Kommen wir zum Urwasser. Wie fast alle Ursachen kann man Urwasser wieder auf dem Elementarplateu im See farmen. Allerdings ist auch dieser sehr häufig überfarmt, sodass sich als Ausweichspot der See von Skettis (65,75) oder die Wasserles im Schattenmondtal (48,24) anbieten
Angler können Urwasser an bestimmen Spots in Nagrand angeln.

*Urschatten*
Schattenpartikel droppen meist in den früheren Gebieten der Scherbenwelt. Zum einen werden sie von den Leerwandlern auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (76,63 und Umgebung) gedroppt. Aber auch in Nagrand gibt es Leerwandler, die schonmal Schattenpartikel droppen (35,64). Generell können alle Arten von Dämonen Schattenpartikel droppen, aber diese beiden Spots sind eigentlich die profitabelsten.


Bleibt nur noch das Urleben übrig, das allerdings meist zufällig beim Pflücken von Blumen gefunden wird, und daher kaum gezielt gefarmt werden kann. Es kann aber auch z. B. bei den Riesen in den Zangrammarschen droppen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen, bei Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik, tut euch keinen Zwang an und postet eure Meinung entweder hier rein oder schreibt mir eine PM.

Viel Spaß beim Farmen wünscht

Jaaber


----------



## Tarienna (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin mal so frei und ergänze:



Jaaber schrieb:


> Tach liebe buffed-Community,
> 
> weil ich in letzter Zeit vermehrt Urzeugs farmen musste, und nicht recht wusste, wohin ich gehen sollte, habe ich mich ein wenig rumgehört und möchte nun ein paar der besten (?) Farmpunkte für Partikel aller Art aufstellen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalmus (4. Oktober 2007)

Nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich war erfreut, daß mein Lieblings-Farmspot für Manapartikel nicht drinsteht. *fg*

Lebenspartikel lassen sich im übrigen recht gut bei den Sumpfriesen und Sumpflords in den Zangarmarschen farmen (im Südwesten im Pilzgeflecht und im Nordosten im Moor). Desweiteren auch bei den Elite-Bäumen in Skettis - jedenfalls wenn man Kräuterkundiger ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (4. Oktober 2007)

Um Erdpartikel zu farmen würde ich noch sagen das man sie in Teufelseisenminen finden kann...und manchmal sogar recht viele... ^^

Ab und an findet man dort auch Feuerpartikel..aber das eher weniger...

Okok...das is jetzt natürlich nur für Leute mit Bergbau wichtig aber...ich denke man sollte es erwähnen...^^


----------



## Jaaber (4. Oktober 2007)

danke an Tarienna, ich bin so frei un kopiere es so in meine post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diamond1611 (4. Oktober 2007)

sehr nice und genau perfektes timing, wollte heute partikel farmen gehen =)

gute arbeit thx


----------



## Anoth (4. Oktober 2007)

ich bin erfreut das mein feuer, luft und mana spot nicht drin steht, da sie ansosnten überfarmt wären.

*Urschatten[/url]
Lässt sich am besten bei den Voidwalker auf der hellfire peninsuila farmen, alternativ aber auch bei den fiechern rund um Osh'gun in Nagrand*


----------



## *Darksider* (4. Oktober 2007)

Hm schöner Post aber ich vermisse bei der ganzen Urfamilie den Schatten.
Hab die eigentlich meist durch Zufall in den Spherenfeldern auf der Halbinsel, der Leerengrat ebenfalls auf der Halbinsel, oder die Gegend um Oshu'gun gefunden, als ich dort einige Quests absolviert habe.


----------



## Jaaber (4. Oktober 2007)

ohjo sry, wusste doch, dass was fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wird direkt übernommen, danke


----------



## vikale (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Also Skettis war ein punkt an dem noch net so viele Leute waren aber dank dir wird das jetz auch überfarmt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Jazzemie (4. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,

schöner Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am Rande mal eine Frage, ich weiß nicht ob es nur bei uns auf dem Server so ist, aber Urmana ist immer sauteuer, obwohl nach meiner Meinung, fast mit am Leichtesten zu farmen ist. Jemand eine Erklärung dafür?

Grüße


----------



## Jaaber (4. Oktober 2007)

Jazzemie schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> schöner Guide
> 
> ...



hmm, nee da hab ich echt keine Antwort drauf. Ich finde auch, dass Urmana sehr leicht zu farmen ist, aber einfach ma versuchen, dein Urmana für 5g weniger reinzustellen, dabei wird man steinreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Oktober 2007)

Jazzemie schrieb:


> am Rande mal eine Frage, ich weiß nicht ob es nur bei uns auf dem Server so ist, aber Urmana ist immer sauteuer, obwohl nach meiner Meinung, fast mit am Leichtesten zu farmen ist. Jemand eine Erklärung dafür?


Weil es nicht für jederman leicht zu farmen ist. Dadurch, daß die entsprechenden Mobs mit Manabrand aufwarten, ist es für Manaklassen etwas nerviger zu farmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (4. Oktober 2007)

Urmana ist doch neben Wasser und Feuer das Teuerste soviel ich das mitbekommen habe...?


----------



## bobsapp (4. Oktober 2007)

Urmana is wirklich leicht zu farmen,vorallem wenn man weiß dass auf der Sturmsäule im Netherstorm nen Npc steht,der die Partikel billig verkauft,jedenfalls vor 2.2,obs jetzt noch geh kA.
Urerde können Bergbauer jetzt wohl am leichtesten bekommen,indem sie die Wütenden Zermalmer und die Zerissenen Rumpler oder wie diese erdeles in nagrand auch heißen einfach Abbauen,nachdem man sie gekillt hat.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Oktober 2007)

/sticky und ins Berufeforum verschoben.


----------



## Fautzin der Hungrige Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

kommt auf nozdormu und ich farm euch das zeug zum nem sehr guten preis mit meinen warri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barimäus (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin mal so frei und ergänze, dass man
*Urwasser* auch gut im See vor Schattrath farmen kann.
Vor allem hexer haben es da sehr leicht , einfach unterwasseratmung an auf jeden mob (lvl 62-63) 2-3 dots und einfach schwimmen ^^, so tötet man ca 10 mobs auf einmal, sodass sich die etwas geringere Droprate verschmerzen lässt.

Grüße Barimäus


----------



## Jaaber (8. Dezember 2007)

@Barmimäus:

afaik hat blizz das abgeschafft?!


----------



## Crowley (9. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch eine Ergänzung für Ingenieure: Wenn man in den Zangarmarschen eine Quest abgeschlossen hat und sich den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gebaut hat kann man damit aus verschiedenen Wolken Partikel extrahieren. Meistens kommen da ca. 3-5 Partikel pro Wolke raus. Mit den Ingeneursbrillen bekommt man die Wolken auch in der Minimap angezeigt.

Bisher hab ich folgende Wolken gefunden:

Zangarmarschen -> Sumpfgas -> Lebenspartikel
Nethersturm -> Nethervortex -> Manapartikel
Nagrand -> Windige Wolke -> Luftpartikel
Schattenmondtal -> Teufelsnebel -> Schattenpartikel


----------



## Micha007 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hey, verratet doch nich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt muss ich mir wieder neue Ecken suchen zum farmen oder angeln.
Oder vorher erst ne halbe Stunde mich mit den Hordlern rumärgern ;-)

Urschatten dropt z.B. im Norden von Nethersturm, auf der kleinen Insel rund um Socretar
Wenn man TeuflischenWaffen auch farmen will, die dropen dort auch ganz gut (Bei uns auf dem Server 20-30G das Stück, noch)


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (9. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Lebenspartikel lassen sich im übrigen recht gut bei den Sumpfriesen und Sumpflords in den Zangarmarschen farmen (im Südwesten im Pilzgeflecht und im Nordosten im Moor). Desweiteren auch bei den Elite-Bäumen in Skettis - jedenfalls wenn man Kräuterkundiger ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ausserdem in den Wäldern von Terokkar bei den großen Bäumen die da Nord-Östlich von Auchindoun rumlatschen.

Urleben wurde ja auch noch gar nicht in die Übersicht mit aufgenommen...


----------



## Gornos (9. Dezember 2007)

Jaaber schrieb:


> *Urfeuer*
> Urfeuer ist wohl das am begehrteste Element der Urfamilie. Der beliebteste Farmspot ist das Elementarplateau von Nagrand (~62,13) und wenn man alleine ist, ist es wohl auch der beste, allerdings ist er sehr häufig überfarmt. Ein anderer empfehlenswerter Spot ist im Schattenmondtal westlich von der Hand von Gul'dan um 46,45 die Feuerelementare, die allerdings eine schlechtere Droprate haben als die Feuereles auf dem Elementarplateau. Des Weiteren sollen auch die Üblen Feuerseelen im Schergrat (30,80) ganz gut zu farmen sein, hab' es aber noch nicht selbst ausprobiert.
> Bergbauer können dieses aus Teufelseisenvorkommen gewinnen oder noch besser aus den Erzen auf der Netherschwingenscherbe
> 
> ...



Urfeuer bekommen Bergbauer auf der Netherschwingenscherbe nicht unbedingt besser, da die Partikel nur in Teufeleisenerz droppen, in den anderen Vorkommen nicht.
Urerde is als Bergbauer sehr leicht zu farmen, droppt in allen vorkommen, teilweise sogar bis zu 4 stück auf einmal.


----------



## D4mn 1t (9. Dezember 2007)

Urerde farmt man am besten im Ah die 3g wird man ja wohl übrig haben

ansosnten droppen Dämonen keine Schattenpartikel mehr nur noch Leerwandler


----------



## nayenthos (9. Dezember 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Ergänzung für Ingenieure: Wenn man in den Zangarmarschen eine Quest abgeschlossen hat und sich den
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zu den Wolken wo findee man die? einfach so frei schwebend?Sieht man die auch ohne brille? Hab den Shockdrosselnden Partikeldisda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schon...


----------



## Zündler (9. Dezember 2007)

Gornos deine aussage ist nicht richtig, sicherlich findet man in netheriterzen feuerpartikel. zwar schlecht, aber du findest da drin welche ; )


----------



## lmiyc (11. Dezember 2007)

super thread, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG LMIYC


----------



## Keksgott (7. Februar 2008)

Zu den Erdpartikeln, die lassen sich durch Bergbau extrem gut farmen und sind daher nicht viel Wert, ein Urerde ist auf meinem Realm 3g 50s wert. Also kann man sie sich auch ruhig kaufen. Mein Ingenieur ist noch nicht lange 70 und besitzt schon 32 Urerde.


----------



## Alphadas (8. Februar 2008)

Urleben kann mans als kräuterfutzi sehr gut bei den Bäumen in Skettis farmen (Waldbehüter der Skettis) wenn man die umlegt un Kräutert, lootet man Pflanzen und Lebenspartikel idr. 1-5, wenn man dort oben alleine ist farmt man zwischen 15 und 20 urleben die stunde. das einzige problem an der sache ist, dass diese mobs lvl 71 oder 72 elite sind. aber als DD kein problem dar stellen sollte.


----------



## Nebola (20. April 2008)

Wasserpartikel kann man auch gut bei den Schlammkreaturen im Wasser rund um Haala farmen Mobs gehen als Fire Mage gut kaputt und droppt fast jeder 1-3 Partikel.

Mfg Nebola


----------



## Katerle (6. Mai 2008)

luftpartikel farmt sich richtig schlecht....zumindest droprate aufn ele plateau is zum kotzen und immer voll mit scheiss allis^^


----------



## Churchak (11. Juni 2008)

Jaaber schrieb:


> *Urluft*
> Ingis finden ab und an Wolken in der Dampfkammer um diese mit einem ihrer Geräte abzusaugen.



Möp falsch! ingis werden null luftpartikel in der dampfkammer bekommen das sind da wasserpartikel (wie alle wolken in den zangas)  schattenwolken --> schattenmondtal,luftwolken----> nagrand,manawolken---> nethersturm ......


----------



## Apfelbrot (18. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöner Thread zum Partikel-Farmen.

Habe mich oft gefragt wie es kommt, dass die Preise von Server zu Server manchmal bis zu ~50G schwanken, haabe aber bis jetzt keine Antwort drauf.
Bin durch diesen wundervollen Thread eigentlich zum selbstbewussten Sammler geworden.

Mein spezieller Tipp für Urleben:

In den Zangarmaschen unter der Stadt von den kleinen lustigen Pilzmännern (Sporeggar) gibt es das "Pilzgeflecht", dort lässt sich auf meinem Server (Khaz'Goroth) eigentlich recht ungestört farmen...Kräuterkundige haben dort das doppelte Glück -> Sie können aus den toten Sumpfriesen auch Lebenspartikel ernten.




Gruß Apfelbrot


----------



## Shaguar93 (6. August 2008)

Wo is Elementarplateau?

Edit: Argh shit weiss es jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Nagrand... hatte ich vergessen... also Respekt an Threatersteller ! 
Danke dir !!!!


----------



## oliilo (19. August 2008)

bei mir sind im elementaplatoon nur wasser eles mach ichwasch falsch bin genu bei den koords

edit : habs gefundne is aber gleich in der nähe


----------



## imbalol (9. Oktober 2008)

also Urerde gibts bei uns um 5g ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

